# My new toy.....



## MissyR (29 Apr 2013)

So after selling the Boardman Comp and opting for something more upright (till i get this shoulder sorted anyway)! 

I bought this bad boy!


----------



## MrJamie (29 Apr 2013)

I think I've seen a photo of that model posted before, because its strikingly good looking 

Is the front brake lever on the left side?


----------



## MissyR (29 Apr 2013)

MrJamie said:


> I think I've seen a photo of that model posted before, because its strikingly good looking
> 
> Is the front brake lever on the left side?


 
Yeah its on the european set up


----------



## MrJamie (29 Apr 2013)

MissyR said:


> Yeah its on the european set up


Are you going to swap it over, or try to get used to it? I'm not sure if it'd be weird or not


----------



## queen'o'hearts (30 Apr 2013)

Looks sweet.


----------



## Cubist (30 Apr 2013)

Nice! If those brake levers are flip-flop design they'd be my first job to swap over.... if they're conventional levers/reservoirs, they'd be my first job to swap over..... I just couldn't get used to that set up!

Like the anodising.


----------



## MissyR (1 May 2013)

MrJamie said:


> Are you going to swap it over, or try to get used to it? I'm not sure if it'd be weird or not


 
I'm going to give a go and try get used to it  the LBS said they would swap it over free of charge if I wanted.



Cubist said:


> Nice! If those brake levers are flip-flop design they'd be my first job to swap over.... if they're conventional levers/reservoirs, they'd be my first job to swap over..... I just couldn't get used to that set up!
> 
> Like the anodising.


 
Thanks its very pretty


----------



## Alan57 (6 May 2013)

You know what , there are times when I should not come on this forum and this is one of them...........want, want, want ! 
Very nice.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (6 May 2013)

Nice  

Analogue?


----------



## MissyR (10 May 2013)

Alan57 said:


> You know what , there are times when I should not come on this forum and this is one of them...........want, want, want !
> Very nice.


 
There is one thing Cube does 100% and that's make pretty bikes 



Ffoeg said:


> Nice
> 
> Analogue?


 
Cheers yes its the Analog


----------



## Motozulu (28 May 2013)

Lovely bike - Cube's sure are purrrdy but much more than just lookers. Had mine a month and a half now and love it. How do you find it rides? Can't fault mine must admit once I got used to the racy feel to the geometry (changed bars and stem mind)


----------



## Bob Orbell (28 May 2013)

Cubist said:


> Nice! If those brake levers are flip-flop design they'd be my first job to swap over.... if they're conventional levers/reservoirs, they'd be my first job to swap over..... I just couldn't get used to that set up!
> 
> Like the anodising.


Com on, it's only changing the brake hoses over, from one side to the other.


----------



## deadpool7 (28 May 2013)

Nice!


----------

